# No hearse this year



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I tried my best to get a cool one and failed so I went with the next best thing, a car that looks like a coffin. Hopefully the hearse owners will let me park next to them:zombie: Now to see if it is delivered. Thanks Haunti and RandyAZ for all the help.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Engine


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Droooooooooolllll*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice lookin' ride!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice ride -to bad its a ford  the bel air was nice


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I am not a fan of Fords and now I have 2... The other is a 65 mustang convertible, couldn't pass on that. The good thing about this ford is that the engine is a 350" small block Chevy 375hp... I hope I got the best of both worlds instead of the worse!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty nifty there T
nice ride


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Very nice TS! I'd let you park next to me!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! Nice. I thought it said Mr. Yummy on the front. I have been watching too many movies lately.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet Ride!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks...now to see if it gets delivered...hope I don't deal with what Haunti had too.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

tonguesandwich said:


> I am not a fan of Fords and now I have 2... The other is a 65 mustang convertible, couldn't pass on that. The good thing about this ford is that the engine is a 350" small block Chevy 375hp... I hope I got the best of both worlds instead of the worse!


375 hp ----? LT1---ooooooo ford has a heartbeat 
i had a 64 1/2 mustang rag top nice car


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Yeah Im sure the hearse guys wont mind that badboy sitting next to them at the shows!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That is .....ummm....well.....Freckin' Insanse Looking!


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, no way - don't go parking next to me... everyone will be looking at YOUR car and not MY car... 

(Oh, gee, now I sound like every other Cookie cutter Camaro and Mustang owner at cruise night )

OK, if you must, you can park next to me... but I get to hand out candy!!!

Sweet ride!!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice ride TS..


----------

